# ZMC or Zygomaticomaxiilary Complex fracture ICD 10



## hbair99 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wondering what other coders use for this type of fracture.  Do you use a code for each fracture of the complex or do you use just one code, and which do you use?  Thanks for any help or suggestions


----------

